

Who's Hiring (New York Edition) - AdamN

Lots of NY startups getting funded.<p>Who's hiring and what are the hot jobs in the Big Apple?<p>http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-notable-startups-in-New-York
======
AdamN
Yipit's hiring a new developer as employee #6:

* <http://yipit.com/about/jobs/>

* [http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/07/daily-deal-aggregator-yipit...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/07/daily-deal-aggregator-yipit-confirms-1-3-million-round-led-by-sv-angel-others/)

